# Hooking sub up to factory head unit...



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I want to install my JL Audio Sub in my trunk in addition to my Rockford Fosgate factory 8. I know someone that says that he hooked up a sub to his factory stereo but he went directly into the headunit and he owns his own installation company. I want to just hook it up by maybe splicing it with the input to the pre-existing sub. I have a crossed over amp so I'm not really sucking power, just signal. Is this possible and if so how would I do it? Thanks in advance guys.
Fletch


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Sorry, I forgot to mention that my sub only has RCA inputs. But isn't there something you can buy at like radio shack that converts regular speaker wire to RCA inputs? Also, with that, can I just splice it to the pre-existing back speakers or will I have to lose one to use it for a sub? I know this is confusing, sorry, . Thanks again!


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

buy a qualitiy converter from a car audio shop, trust me, if you get the radio shack one, you'll regret it, then catch the signal from the rear speakers. You should be fine.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

91SR20DE said:


> *buy a qualitiy converter from a car audio shop, trust me, if you get the radio shack one, you'll regret it, then catch the signal from the rear speakers. You should be fine. *


Hey, the line out converter that changes the signal to RCA outputs makes no difference what brand it is really. I had a Radio Shack one in my old car and it sounded really good. I found out though that there is a problem I hadn't thought about. I have the 300 watt Rockford Fosgate system and all of the speakers are amped, so I can't use the line out converter. I guess the simplest thing to do is just to get an after market head unit and plug the RCAs into the back of it. Thanks for the advice though! Thanks again, Fletch


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I recommended a quality one because the Radio Shack ones are notorious for engine noise and poor sound quality. TRUST me, you will hear a difference between a cheap one and a good one. Metra makes one that isn't that expensive and sounds pretty good, if you got the money, I strongly recommend the Audio Link. But, since you have the problem of all the speakers being on a amp anyway.....hold on, doesn't that car come with a Rockford H/U? If so, you might be able to buy a better Fosgate H/U and plug it right up to the factory plug, maybe.....But now I'm also thinking, unless those rears are crossed over, you still can use a line out converter on them. The key to not smoking the converter is to keep the gains on it set to no more than half. Don't blow money on a new H/U unless you really want to just get a new one.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

91SR20DE said:


> *I recommended a quality one because the Radio Shack ones are notorious for engine noise and poor sound quality. TRUST me, you will hear a difference between a cheap one and a good one. Metra makes one that isn't that expensive and sounds pretty good, if you got the money, I strongly recommend the Audio Link. But, since you have the problem of all the speakers being on a amp anyway.....hold on, doesn't that car come with a Rockford H/U? If so, you might be able to buy a better Fosgate H/U and plug it right up to the factory plug, maybe.....But now I'm also thinking, unless those rears are crossed over, you still can use a line out converter on them. The key to not smoking the converter is to keep the gains on it set to no more than half. Don't blow money on a new H/U unless you really want to just get a new one. *


Yeah, I got the Rockford Fosgate 9 speaker system. The only thing I don't have is the 6 disc changer. I really like my head unit that I have but I am just getting sick of changing out all of this crap and running all of this cable, . I have a friend who owns a car audio company and I think I'm just gonna pay him to go directly into my head unit and plug in the remote and the eletrical input from H/U to sub. All I need now is a new amp with electrical in, instead of only RCA's like my current amp. Any suggestions of some good ones that aren't too much (Meaning around the same as a head unit, only this will be easier to install and uninstall and keep). Just give me a range of good amps if you could and then I'll have to decide. Ahh, decisions...Thanks!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

*Sorry, forgot...*

Hey,
Sorry, I forgot to tell you what kind of sub I have. Ok, I actually have a couple of options. My favorite sub is my JL Audio 8 W0. I had a kicker ZR 120 that I bought like 4 years ago hooked up to it and it worked pretty well. I also have a couple of Cerwin Vega 10's sitting around and a box for them. The only bad thing about the 10's is that they will take up my whole damn trunk. The 8 wouldn't be bad and would complement the other Rockford 8 that's already in the trunk. And that JL 8 will almost make as much sound as those 2 10's,  . I was thinking about sticking with Rockford and getting either a Rockford Punch 500 X if I went with the 10's or else a 300 X if I went with the 8. What do you guys think? Thanks again, .


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

*One more thing, *

Oh, I also have a couple of Peerless Audio subs sitting around, one 10 and a 12. I got them from a friend who's dad is a high up guy in the Jamo speaker company. They are supposed to be pretty good but I've never hooked them up to anything. Sorry, that's it I think,  . Later.


----------

